# How old is this Stanley No.220 block plane?



## harum (Nov 25, 2013)

Hello, I am trying to age a Stanley No.220. The base has no other markings except for "ENGLAND" at the bottom behind the cap screw. The top of the blade is also marked with "Stanley" and "Made in England". The back of the lever cap also has "CF 8" on it. The knob is missing. I have no image of it, but it looks very much like the one on the photos below pulled off the internet.

All the online type studies I have referred to don't say anything about the period when planes like this one were manufactured in England. I would appreciate any reference to an online resource or a book. Thanks!


----------



## HarveyM (Nov 11, 2012)

Mine has the same markings, but with white on black 'Stanley' and all knobs brass. as It was purchased new from Lee Valley in Canada roughly 15 years ago. It's still in Lee Valley's catalog with that lettering.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I believe Stanley started making planes in England in 1972. I haven't seen any documentation on what was made since then.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I have the same plane I bought with that paper label in the mid 90s. Exact same one is on store shelves today, so 0 - 20 years? More?

Oh, and my paper label is crooked too.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

By hand plane standards…..not that old. Great job with the pics! Rexmill.com might have some info.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Someday, hopefully, somebody will publish *PTAMPIE*, volumes I and II. Ask Don W!!


----------



## harum (Nov 25, 2013)

Appreciate all the replies. Thanks! Let's call it 5-20 years old then. Good to know that manufacturing in England started in 1972. It has white lettering too, and also blackened (japanned?) sides, unlike the one in the photos (made by some online seller).


----------

